# Hot Tips for Shooting Photos in Cold Weather



## solargravity (Jan 9, 2014)

Shooting photos during the winter months can be an extremely rewarding experience, but only if you are prepared to handle the elements. 

For me living in the Northeast (Princetown, NY) doesn’t afford me the ability to shoot in perfect conditions, like where the temps are ideal because the sun is abundant about 62 days a year, give or take. The remaining days are typically cold and wet. Nevertheless, it’s one of the most beautiful areas of the country. That being said, when the spring and summer seasons come to a close many photographers put their cameras on the shelf and hibernate, awaiting the sweet glory of warmer air.

If you're interested in my tips and tricks for shooting in cold weather click the link below and let me know what you think. Thanks!

http://www.solargravity.com/cold-weather-photo-tips/

SolarGravity


----------

